# On lui a fait un léger reproche, il a pris le mors aux dents



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*On lui a fait un léger reproche, il a pris le mors aux dents.*

*un reproche* = rimprovero, critica.

E.g. *faire reproche à quelqu'un de quelque chose* = rimproverare qc a qn.

Le *mors* è il morso del cavallo.

*Prendre le mors aux dents* = se dit d’une personne qui se met en colère, qui s’emporte subitement (Figuré) et (Familier).

Cette expression a aussi d'autres sens que l'on verra dans d'autres exemples que je mettrai plus tard.

Allora direi: una legera critica gli viene fatto, ha preso il morso.

Voglio dire che questo uomo nel esempio prende molto male le critiche. Non sa prendere le cose come vengono. Non sa cercare di prendere la cosa con un sorriso.


----------



## Corsicum

Vu :
*Prendre la mouche* = _prendersela._
*Prendre le mors aux dents*= _vincere il freno(__frenum mordere)._
*Réprimer*= _tenere a freno._


----------



## Necsus

_Prendre le mors_ letteralmente vuol dire _imbizzarrirsi, prendere la mano,_ ed è ovviamente riferito al cavallo. In senso figurato, restando sempre in ambito ippico, immagino che si potrebbe tradurre con _perdere le staffe_ (perdere il controllo, andare su tutte le furie)...! 
@Corsicum: _mordere il freno_, che ha un significato un po' diverso, credo che sia _ronger le mors_.


----------



## Corsicum

*Oui, Necsus, c’est un peu ambigu, je ne sais pas trop entre* _mors et frein_ / _vince mordere _? 
_mordere il freno__, = ronger son frein=se retenir=retenir sa colère ?_
_vince il freno_ *serait le contraire* _de mordere il freno ?_


----------



## Necsus

Corsicum said:


> _vincere il freno_ *serait le contraire* _de mordere il freno ?_


Franchement je n'ai jamais entendu l'expression 'vincere il freno'...
Comunque 'mordere il freno' vuol dire non sopportare di buon grado una situazione di dipendenza.


----------



## Corsicum

Necsus said:


> Franchement je n'ai jamais entendu l'expression 'vincere il freno'...


*Merci pour la précision, je l’ai découverte sur le dictionnaire ancien, l’expression est donc obsolète. je ne la connaissais pas du tout.  *


----------

